# USCG Exercise on East End of Galveston



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was out there Thursday and saw this. It was fun watching this.
Thanks for your service US Coast Guard!


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice! What lens were you using?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I was using my Nikon 300mm F4 AF-S and TC 1.7.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Sandy
I am really diggin number two. I dont know if it is the cable strait as an arrow or the mist caused from the rotors or what or a comination of everything....good job.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That's just Coasty Cool. Great shots Sandy.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Aw right,I don't want to give you the big head but when are you turning pro?

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

dicklaxt said:


> Aw right,I don't want to give you the big head but when are you turning pro?
> 
> dick


Dick, if I can make as much money at this rather than driving for a living I'd do it!

Thanks for that you made my day, Sweetie!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

What are you driving,seems like you said once before but I forgot and am curious now.

dick


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

That guy in pic below is my next door neighbor. The longhorn on tail I designed.

Now if I can get the dude to quit flying 200 over my house to say hello to his wife is another story.



sandybottom said:


> I was out there Thursday and saw this. It was fun watching this.
> Thanks for your service US Coast Guard!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> That guy in pic below is my next door neighbor. The longhorn on tail I designed.
> 
> Now if I can get the dude to quit flying 200 over my house to say hello to his wife is another story.


I see it! Cool.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shots. I like them. Where you out crossing on the Bolivar Ferry?


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

sandybottom said:


> I see it! Cool.


Do you mind if I send this to him? Asking for permission to do so.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

GalvestonSharker said:


> Do you mind if I send this to him? Asking for permission to do so.


Please do!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Nice shots. I like them. Where you out crossing on the Bolivar Ferry?


Nope hand held on the end of the Seawall on the east end.


----------

